# Will a 16x8 wheel w/ et20 fit on a mk3 gti?



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

will a 16x8 wheel w/ et20 fit on a mk3 gti?
my car is lowered 2 " and is the 4 lug 2.0
i am going to go low pro, with a little stretch if that would make it fit, without much rub.
help greatly appreciated


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Will a 16x8 wheel w/ et20 fit on a mk3 gti? (Dets97GTI2pointOH)*

I will really help http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp
or http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/ both helped me
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck


_Modified by Still_Dubbin at 12:55 AM 4-5-2008_


----------



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Will a 16x8 wheel w/ et20 fit on a mk3 gti? (Still_Dubbin)*

i dont know the et of my current rims, so this doesnt help much. Just wondering if anyone with an mk3 has ran an 8" that has a 20et, and whether they had any issues?
Thanks for all the help people!!


----------

